# Meet "Peppermint Patty"-- New Puppy



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I just paid my deposit. :hello1:
She is 4 1/2 weeks old and 12 ounces big  , smooth coat, reverse brindle with Irish Markings.
She is a niece to Tabitha and Jerry. Champion Sired--many CH in her bloodline.
I'm in love! :love7:


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww she is a real cutie.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

FBRaRrN said:


> Aww she is a real cutie.


thanks Kee


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww Peppermint Patty is beautiful, I love her color and markings. What a sweetheart!  She's so lucky to be getting such a wonderful home and you're so lucky to have a new little one to love. 

Congratulations! :love2: :love2:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

foggy said:


> Aww Peppermint Patty is beautiful, I love her color and markings. What a sweetheart!  She's so lucky to be getting such a wonderful home and you're so lucky to have a new little one to love.
> 
> Congratulations! :love2: :love2:


thanks so much Paula! I just had another email from the Breeder. She says
Patty is already starting to play and have fun. She gives lots of kisses too.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!  I'm very happy you finally found "the puppy" you've been searching for!
I've been secretly wondering why the York picture in your signature ALL DAY!  Thanks for the clarification! lol.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

GOOSEBUMPS! She's PRECIOUS! OMG OMG OMG. I love her. And you probably won't have to wait much past 8 weeks if the breeder lets them go then as she will have hit a pound hopefully! EEEP! So sweet. What are you going to "call" her? Peppy? Patty? Brindle is on my list of must haves some day, and it seems rare in chis.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

LovesMyPups said:


> Congratulations!!!!!  I'm very happy you finally found "the puppy" you've been searching for!
> I've been secretly wondering why the York picture in your signature ALL DAY!  Thanks for the clarification! lol.


thanks so much! yes, the York was a clue that something was happening...


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> GOOSEBUMPS! She's PRECIOUS! OMG OMG OMG. I love her. And you probably won't have to wait much past 8 weeks if the breeder lets them go then as she will have hit a pound hopefully! EEEP! So sweet. What are you going to "call" her? Peppy? Patty? Brindle is on my list of must haves some day, and it seems rare in chis.


I don't know if I can sleep tonight! LOL! Just too excited! 
Maybe she will be "Patti"... I'll work with it.
This Breeder specializes in Brindles. They are her favorite


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG she is soooo cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

great news! shes gorgeous, such lovely markings! happy to hear youve found your puppy.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

MakNLFi said:


> OMG she is soooo cute! Congratulations!


thank you Lisa. btw-- love your siggy


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> great news! shes gorgeous, such lovely markings! happy to hear youve found your puppy.


thank you Katy  So glad I found her!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

:hello1::hello1: Yay..congratulations Therese!!. And I love the name!! I think I would call her "Pepper!" Her lovely coat looks like black pepper mixed with red pepper to me..lol I am so very happy for you.. Blessings, Deb


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

chideb said:


> :hello1::hello1: Yay..congratulations Therese!!. And I love the name!! I think I would call her "Pepper!" Her lovely coat looks like black pepper mixed with red pepper to me..lol I am so very happy for you.. Blessings, Deb


thanks Deb  I know you've been waiting for this news!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

She's cute...Congratulations


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Ohhhhhhh Therese she is gorgeous, the makings are lovely! Loving the name Patti or Pepper, cute names congratulations!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww Therese, shes gorgeous! 

Congrats congrats!! xx


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Pepper's a cute name and suits her


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I just thought u liked the chocolate...lol. very cute she is!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats Therese!
At last you have found your baby!!!

I like the name Patti, Pepper works too mind you.
She is a beauty!! xx


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Beautiful :love5:, Congratulations!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*"Patti"*



Gingersmom said:


> She's cute...Congratulations


thanks so much!



rocky scotland said:


> Ohhhhhhh Therese she is gorgeous, the makings are lovely! Loving the name Patti or Pepper, cute names congratulations!


thanks Lynda! I do love her 
I think Deb started the "Pepper" rumor! LOL! But, no, she is Patti 
I'm very excited about her--especially that she is related to my other two.



rache said:


> Awww Therese, shes gorgeous!
> Congrats congrats!! xx


thanks Rache!



pigeonsheep said:


> I just thought u liked the chocolate...lol. very cute she is!


Thanks! When I first saw her picture, she made me think of the candy 



Terri said:


> Congrats Therese!
> At last you have found your baby!!!
> 
> I like the name Patti, Pepper works too mind you.
> She is a beauty!! xx


Yes, at last. Thank you Terri.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Chloe* said:


> Beautiful :love5:, Congratulations!!


thank you



Aquarius said:


> Pepper's a cute name and suits her


yes, it would also work well for her; but, I do prefer Patti


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh yes we like ! What an unusual colour,don't think i have ever seen one before.Lovely markings


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Forgot to mention, Patti is Champion Sired and has many Champions in her bloodlines 



michele said:


> Oh yes we like ! What an unusual colour,don't think i have ever seen one before.Lovely markings


thanks michele! Yes, Tabitha, Patti and Jerry's Breeder specializes in Brindles--they are her favorite.


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Very Cute...... Congrats


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

sookey said:


> Very Cute...... Congrats


thanks Sookey


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just saw this thread! Congrats Therese! She is lovely.


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

very very cute,i bet your counting the days until you get her.xx


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

congrats!! she is gorgeous!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

She is BEAUTIFUL. Congradulations on your newest addition. I bet you can't wait to bring her home. Love the name Peppermint Patty.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

She is darling.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ohhh ma-gosh!! It's a Maya look alike! LOL She looked very similar to your baby at that age with the golden "specks" just starting. She is PERFECT Therese!! I'm so excited for you & so excited to see how she grows & develops! YAY FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Ohhhhhh so its Patti, I love that name so much! Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Just saw this thread! Congrats Therese! She is lovely.


thanks Tracy -- it was a long day yesterday until I had a signed contract
so I posted late... thought I would never get to bed! LOL!



lorri said:


> very very cute,i bet your counting the days until you get her.xx


thanks! i'm not sure of the date yet--we'll see how she grows 



JRZL said:


> congrats!! she is gorgeous!


awww thanks



Harley Ridin Chopper said:


> She is BEAUTIFUL. Congradulations on your newest addition. I bet you can't wait to bring her home. Love the name Peppermint Patty.


"BEAUTIFUL"... thanks! 



QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> She is darling.


awww, I hope she turns out half as cute as Quigley and I'll be thrilled!




rocky scotland said:


> Ohhhhhh so its Patti, I love that name so much! Can't wait for more pics!


Lynda, you can bet I'll be calling the Breeder for updates on Patti  you'll be the
first to see them!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

MChis said:


> Ohhh ma-gosh!! It's a Maya look alike! LOL She looked very similar to your baby at that age with the golden "specks" just starting. She is PERFECT Therese!! I'm so excited for you & so excited to see how she grows & develops! YAY FOR YOU!!!!


thanks Heather 
I can't wait to see how her coloring comes in. The breeder called her "reverse
brindle", black with some red coming in. Here is Patti's brother who I think looks
like Maya does now:









and here is Patti's pic at the same age:


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

congrats, she is a real sweetie


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

tulula's mum said:


> congrats, she is a real sweetie


awww, thanks


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Here is Maya's progress...just for comparison. I hope you don't mind me sharing...I just know it's fun to see the possibilities of how they may turn out.  Maya didn't start to get real light until 6 weeks as you'll see....

Newborn (she is the far left pup - Mari is right next to her) :

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











3ish Weeks:









4ish Weeks...here & Mari (they were like two peas in a pod!) :










From our visit at 6 1/2 weeks - you can see how much lighter she'd gotten!









I think one of her brothers ended up a reg choco brindle...(she is the bottom left pup & Mari is in the middle hehe)










And of course now - she'll be 2 in Oct. 










Not the most attractive pic of her but the pic that shows her coloring the best:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> thanks Heather
> I can't wait to see how her coloring comes in. The breeder called her "reverse
> brindle", black with some red coming in. Here is Patti's brother who I think looks
> like Maya does now:
> ...



That is so neat to see her brother & how light he already is! I wonder how he'll turn out. These brindles are so interesting, aren't they?! I never was a fan but the reverse/blue (never know the correct term LOL) brindles are very cool I admit!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

MChis said:


> Here is Maya's progress...just for comparison. I hope you don't mind me sharing...I just know it's fun to see the possibilities of how they may turn out.  Maya didn't start to get real light until 6 weeks as you'll see...


Those are great photos Heather! Thanks so much for posting them. Yes, I can 
see the resemblance! The pics of Maya now look a lot like Patti's Dad. We should 
compare pedigrees... If Patti gets that gorgeous tigger coat, think of how 
incredible she will look with Tabitha and Jerry! :hello1:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Those are great photos Heather! Thanks so much for posting them. Yes, I can
> see the resemblance! The pics of Maya now look a lot like Patti's Dad. We should
> compare pedigrees... If Patti gets that gorgeous tigger coat, think of how
> incredible she will look with Tabitha and Jerry! :hello1:



She totally will look great with Tabitha & Jerry! I am sure she'll develop beautifully. I'd love to see a pic of Patti's dad...do you happen to have one??

It would be neat to compare pedigrees. I'll have to dig out Maribelles. I forgot to have Maya's previous owner sign the back of her papers so I could reregister her in our names but I do have Mari's full pedigree which is the same. LOL I know Mari's father comes from Collin-Dells lines (US) for what that means. I don't know a lot about them honestly. I did do a bit of research before - it is fun seeing relatives!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

therese im so happy you found the one!!!!
ilove her name it suits her

congratulations


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

amandagalway said:


> therese im so happy you found the one!!!!
> ilove her name it suits her
> 
> congratulations


thank you so much amanda!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

YOU FINALLY HAVE YOUR TRIPOD!! Congrats Therese, I'm so happy for you and the family :ngreet2: :love2: :love3: :toothy8:


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww therese shes adorable but i must have missed something thought you were getting mimi awww did it fall through ?
anyway patti is beautiful love her markings and colouring so unusual


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

nawww she is gorgeous , you lucky girl


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

She is just lovely, her markings are beautiful. She will be a wonderful addition to your family. Congrats.


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh wow she is beautiful!! Congrats


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

I looked all over for his post! Congratulations! Peppermint Patty is a DOLL!!!


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

What a beauty! I love her name too!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Beautiful girl can't wait to see how she turns out. Congrats also!!

Oh love the name "Patti"


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I was thinking you could call her Mint, but that's a bit cash style hahaha, so then I thought, ... what about Mint without the t, Min? And of course, Min so easily becomes Minnie, it's still part of the Patti  JK wow I'm bored at work today. You should have mail soon!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

She is just beautiful, the twins will have such fun running and playing chase with her. Glad you found a perfect match for your little chihuahua family. I love her markings.


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Gorgeous! I'm jealous! I can't wait to see more pics when you get her home.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Therese Patti is so special! So glad she found you! Can't wait to watch her grow.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

:thumbright::cheer::cheer::cheer:
So excited and happy for you!! Looking forward to many pics of lovely patti.
Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Yay! Finally a new play mate for you! Good Luck shes beautiful!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> YOU FINALLY HAVE YOUR TRIPOD!! Congrats Therese, I'm so happy for you and the family :ngreet2: :love2: :love3: :toothy8:


thanks so much Crystal!



~*Mandy*~ said:


> awwww therese shes adorable but i must have missed something thought you were getting mimi awww did it fall through ?
> anyway patti is beautiful love her markings and colouring so unusual


thanks Mandy  
I posted a Mimi thread: http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=52762
Patti is a much better choice for my little family. 



sugarbaby said:


> nawww she is gorgeous , you lucky girl


thanks, I count myself very fortunate 



Tanna said:


> She is just lovely, her markings are beautiful. She will be a wonderful addition to your family. Congrats.


thank you! I agree.



xSamanthax said:


> Oh wow she is beautiful!! Congrats


thanks so much.



MisStingerRN said:


> I looked all over for his post! Congratulations! Peppermint Patty is a DOLL!!!


so glad you found it! LOL! and thank you!



Suekadue said:


> What a beauty! I love her name too!


awww, thanks Susan


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> Beautiful girl can't wait to see how she turns out. Congrats also!!
> 
> Oh love the name "Patti"


Thank you! I can't wait either. No way to know how her coat will change.



flippedstars said:


> I was thinking you could call her Mint, but that's a bit cash style hahaha, so then I thought, ... what about Mint without the t, Min? And of course, Min so easily becomes Minnie, it's still part of the Patti  JK wow I'm bored at work today. You should have mail soon!


thanks! I'll watch the mail and let you know 



Chiboymom said:


> She is just beautiful, the twins will have such fun running and playing chase with her. Glad you found a perfect match for your little chihuahua family. I love her markings.


Oh I hope so! I'm sure there will be an adjustment period... Thanks so much
for your comments Debra. I've missed seeing you here.



L2druid said:


> Gorgeous! I'm jealous! I can't wait to see more pics when you get her home.


thanks; I need to get a new memory card for my camera! LOL!



pam6400 said:


> Oh Therese Patti is so special! So glad she found you! Can't wait to watch her grow.


I wonder if she will have a coat like Benny? I would love that. This will be fun to watch!



lynx8456 said:


>


thanks Laura! I'm glad to see you here 



cherper said:


> :thumbright::cheer::cheer::cheer:
> So excited and happy for you!! Looking forward to many pics of lovely patti.
> Good things come to those who wait.


thanks Cheryl. Well, now there is a lot more waiting... I'm sure it will go fast.



OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Yay! Finally a new play mate for you! Good Luck shes beautiful!


Yes, finally! :hello1: thanks!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

SO Sweet!!! yay congrats xxxxx


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats!! She is precious!! I'm so happy for you, she was meant to be!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats Therese! She is precious!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

pinkglitterybunny said:


> SO Sweet!!! yay congrats xxxxx


thanks Leah 



Rico's Mom said:


> Congrats!! She is precious!! I'm so happy for you, she was meant to be!!


thanks so much. I do believe she is meant to be mine :love7:



TLI said:


> Congrats Therese! She is precious!!!


awww thanks T! My little family is complete


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

She is a doll, you must be over the moon! What are Irish markings? xx


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

HollieC said:


> She is a doll, you must be over the moon! What are Irish markings? xx


thanks so much! 
Irish Markings? I didn't know before, but I do know now (thanks to Brody's Mom). And, Patti is a great example


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Awww, she's so cute! Congrats!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

She is so beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

she's beautiful, I bet you can't wait to bring her home!


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Congratulations! I love her coloring, almost like a boston terrier. Can't wait to watch her grow up...


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

Soooooooo stinken CUTE! =)


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> Awww, she's so cute! Congrats!


thanks 



Pookypeds said:


> She is so beautiful! Congratulations!!!


thanks  I'm very happy about her.



rachellauren said:


> she's beautiful, I bet you can't wait to bring her home!


can't wait, definitely! getting things ready in the mean time.



Joey's Dad said:


> Congratulations! I love her coloring, almost like a boston terrier. Can't wait to watch her grow up...


oh, I see that! Boston Terrier kind of coloring and marking. they're cute dogs too. I can't wait to see how her color develops over the next few weeks.



Tinaschi's said:


> Soooooooo stinken CUTE! =)


awww, thanks!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Aw...Therese...she is amazing..what a sweet looking little one she is. This is so exciting. I am very pleased for you !!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, she's gorgeous, and i love the name


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

rubia said:


> Aw...Therese...she is amazing..what a sweet looking little one she is. This is so exciting. I am very pleased for you !!


thanks so much Rubia. It's so nice to have people to share my joy and excitement 



elaina said:


> aww, she's gorgeous, and i love the name


thanks! It's so hard to name a puppy! I hope it sticks...


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

Aww she is adorable!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Electrocutionist said:


> Aww she is adorable!


thank you so much


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

oh my goodness what a cute little booty!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Dragonfly said:


> oh my goodness what a cute little booty!


thanks! LOL!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I can't remember if I've commentd on this thread yet or not....but anyhow what beautiful colours and love the name! Can't wait to see more pics of her with Jerry and Tabitha!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I can't remember if I've commentd on this thread yet or not....but anyhow what beautiful colours and love the name! Can't wait to see more pics of her with Jerry and Tabitha!


awww, thanks so much. I'm sure I need another memory card for my camera
before Patti comes home


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

WOOOW congrads!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Kioana said:


> WOOOW congrads!!


thanks  I'm getting a smooth coat this time--you groomers cost too much! LOL!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats! She is a doll  beautiful markings, you are so lucky! 
Can't wait to see more pictures...


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

FireFox said:


> Congrats! She is a doll  beautiful markings, you are so lucky!
> Can't wait to see more pictures...


thanks Aiga  I am so excited about little Peppermint Patti. I don't really
know how much her coat will change, but the Irish markings will always be
there and I really love that about her :love7:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Can someone please explain what 'irish markings' are? I feel silly for not knowing. lol


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

cherper said:


> Can someone please explain what 'irish markings' are? I feel silly for not knowing. lol


don't feel silly! I had to start a thread to get an answer to this. 

from Brody'sMom on my other thread: "Irish Spotted or flashy pattern is symmetrical and includes a white chest, white band around the neck, white belly, and white feet or "boots." This pattern is commonly seen in herding dogs, and Boxers, among others."


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Do you have any new pictures of the little darling?


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Awww she is adorable! congrats!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Do you have any new pictures of the little darling?


unfortunately no... I know the breeder has been very busy with weekend
Shows. But, I would like to see how the pup is growing...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Us too! I would be going mad if I were you.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Us too! I would be going mad if I were you.


I'm not very patient... I should have just bought a pup that was ready to
take home


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Therese, Do you have a date when she will be ready to come home? I am not naturally patient either... I really have to struggle with it! lol By the way, I really like your new siggy... Blessings, Deb


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I'm not very patient... I should have just bought a pup that was ready to
> take home


LOL awe, 3 more weeks now? So much patience. I'm not patient at all either. Let's hope the wait will be worth it  I think it will.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Omg she is so freaking cute. Congratulations  

Adorable name too, hehe.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Yay! I'm glad someone else is not patient either  This is the first time I've bought a pup that wasn't ready to go home. It's killing me. I hope you get some updated pics soon.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I heard from the breeder :hello1:
I'm just going to post a new thread with her 7 week pics


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I LOVE her markings What a cutie! How exciting!


----------

